# Can you all tell me something about my dogs bloodline?



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I was wondering what you all can tell me about my GSD's bloodlines. 

*ARMIN VON OCHCENTOR* 
*CECA TOPOLOVNICKA*

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have a link to their pedigrees? Are they on the database?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I have this link for the Ceca

Ceca Topolovnicka - German shepherd dog

And this link for Armin

http://www.voncolerashepherds.com/21301.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know anything about any of the particular dogs in the pedigree, but it looks like the dam's of west german show lines and the sire's from american show lines. 

Other than that, i'm not much help.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Scratch that about the sire being from american show lines... i was looking at the top pedigree from the link you provided, rocky von colera. My mistake.

Armin, your pups sire, is also from west german show lines, not american.

Here's a better link for Armin's pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/394797.html


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I had thought he was from germany...but couldnt' remember. Thank you for the link! Also thought he was working lines. I guess I got that confused. Thank you again!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely not from working lines. All west german show lines on both sides. 

Maybe someone else can give some input on individual dogs or kennels if that's what you're looking for. I won't be able to help there.

Who's the breeder you got him from? You could probably get some good info from them if you're really interested.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks...I will contact the breeder and find out. I was more curious than anything. Uschi is just a family member. I don't plan on showing her and definitely not breeding her so it was more curiousity on my part. I appreciate you looking and responding, Lucy Dog.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi there,
Your dogs are both German Show Line types.
As for the Dam, she is originally from well known kennel in Serbia called Topolovnicka. Name of the village where this kenel is located in Serbia is Topolovnik. It lays downstream of capital city Belgrade on the river Danube bordering to Romania.

Generally "Topolovnicka" dogs have entered Serbian Sieger (under German SV judges) shows many times, and have scored with good results.... almost always within top 5 kennels in Serbia. I would not be hesitant to get GSD from their breeding. (Please note that I'm not affiliated with this kennel in any ways nor did I ever had a chance to meet the owners of this kennel)

Not much I can say / comment about the sire except to notice obvious thing that he has some "Farbenspiel" line in him. His kennel appears to be in Berlin - Germany Deutsche Schäferhunde - vom Ochsentor - German Sheperd Dogs They seem to date back to 1975 when they started GSD breeding.

Good luck.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you, Vukc! I appreciate the info.


----------

